# My loft has developed a 'sweet' smell



## GaryWCo (Apr 19, 2011)

In the past two days my loft has developed a 'sweet' smell. Birds appear healthy. They are eating and drinking. I've handled half of them. Opened their beaks; no smell, no yellow. They haven't been on antibiotics. ACV twice a week. Healthgard three times a week. Clear water on weekends. I can't find anything on the internet. Has anyone experienced this before?


----------



## TheLaw818 (Mar 12, 2012)

Have you checked underneath your loft? Might have something dead either below or in the walls....


----------



## Eriduardo (Aug 28, 2006)

I don't think anything dead would have a 'sweet' smell to it.


----------



## TheLaw818 (Mar 12, 2012)

Who knows I have smelled some crazy stuff before...


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello. When i was young, i used to like the smell of the coop. They were fed mainly human grade wheat.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

A healthy pigeon loft,will have a nice pigeon odor....You can notice a big change in this odor,when you have allot of rain,and humidity....And if the birds are sick,this nice pigeon odor will smell bitter....This comes from the bad droppings.....If your birds are healthy,and the loft smells just like a pigeon,that you are holding in your hand,and you put your nose right against the bird,the smell is the same...I love the scent of a pigeon....Trying to find perfume,so my wife can wear it,that smells like a pigeon....hehehehehehehe!!!! Alamo


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

never noticed a sweet smell except when I use horse hay for nesting materials, cedar scatterd on the floor makes it smell nice, but Im thinking if there are no changes or things you add to make it smell different then it just may be you are having some changes in your nose or taste buds. medications or having a cold can do that and too much alchohol..ect..


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

I use Anise Oil to make the loft smell "Sweet".....It`s a little expensive.....About $20 for 4oz I think, from Foys Pigeon Supply.....I put a little in a small can,or glass....Later on,the whole loft smells nice....Alamo


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Alamo said:


> A healthy pigeon loft,will have a nice pigeon odor....You can notice a big change in this odor,when you have allot of rain,and humidity....And if the birds are sick,this nice pigeon odor will smell bitter....This comes from the bad droppings.....If your birds are healthy,and the loft smells just like a pigeon,that you are holding in your hand,and you put your nose right against the bird,the smell is the same...I love the scent of a pigeon....Trying to find perfume,so my wife can wear it,that smells like a pigeon....hehehehehehehe!!!! Alamo


Ah!!!!! You may have spent to much time in your loft!


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Wet or spoiled grain/feed can have a "sweet" smell to it. ???????


----------



## alby68 (Mar 18, 2013)

A crushed or injured cockroach or palmetto bug will have a very strong sweet smell-kind of like apples.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Damp weather and rain where there is humidity in the air, will cause it to smell stronger. How has the weather been where you are?


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

I looked at your loft pictures and wanted to know if your vents are blocked with snow? 

Are you still using the Healthy Pigeon Products . It has yucca plant in it for odor. Maybe the smell is one of good health .


----------



## GaryWCo (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your comments. The smell went away after the last loft cleaning. It may have been something in the Aspen shavings that I use on my loft floor.


----------



## Silver Wings (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi Gary, Having worked in a pet store as a kid, I would venture a guess that you have a clean habitat and that all the micro organisms are in balance -- sounds like you've got just what you want and the birds need. (If it were something dead, it would SO NOT Smell nice). 

Congrats on having a well balanced area. If it is STRONG while even pleasant, do consider your ventilation.  High Feather 5!


----------

